# السياحة الحلال فى مصر !!!



## Coptic Adel (29 سبتمبر 2009)

تكملة وتأكيد للموضوع السابق 



مرشديين سياحيين ام دعاة للإسلام ؟؟?












كتب : صبحى فؤاد


عقب نشر مقالى بعنوان " مرشدون سياحيون ام دعاة للاسلام" يوم الابعاء23 سبتمبر فى ايلاف والأقباط الأحرار والأقباط المتحدون ، تلقيت عشرات الرسائل حكى اصحابها عن تجاربهم مع بعض المرشديين السياحيين فى مصر .


واحد من اصحاب هذة الرسائل قال انه سمع باذنيه مرشد سياحى يقول للسياح الاجانب اثناء زيارتهم الهرم ، بان حفيداً من احفاد الرسول جاء الى مصر مع فريق من المهندسين والعمال المهرة وقاموا بتشييد الاهرامات! .. أما أبو الهول فقد بناه واحد من جدود النبى تخليداً لاسد مصرى كان يعتز به ويعيش معه فى بيته ووسط اولاده  !! وذكر صاحب الرسالة انه عندما عاتب المرشد على المعلومات الخاطئة السخيفة التى اعطاها للسياح رد علية بانه "ملوش ذنب" وانه مجرد موظف ينفذ أوامر صاحب الشركة الذى يعمل عنده .. طبعاً كلام غير معقول لا يصدر ابدا من انسان عاقل او لديه ذرة من الضمير .


ورسالة اخرى ذكر صاحبها اثناء زيارته هو ومجموعة من الاجانب ان المرشد اثناء قيامهم بزيارة جامع محمد على الاثرى اعطى نسخة من القران هدية لكل واحد منهم وقال لهم ان قراءتة يوميا تشفى من الامراض وتجلب الرزق وتبعد الحسد !!


وبعض اصحاب الرسائل ذكروا انهم تعرضوا من بعض المرشدين - من الجنسين- لغزل ومحاولات تودد وتقرب غير عادية وعروض بالزواج والبقاء فى مصر بشرط اعتناق الاسلام .


اما بقية الرسائل فكانت تحكى عن التاخير فى المواعيد وعد الالتزام بالبرنامج وطلب البقشيش بطريقة مباشرة احيانا واحيان اخرى بطريقة غير مباشرة .


والرسالة التى كنت امل فى وصولها ولم اتلقاها حتى الآن هو رد السيد وزير السياحة المصرى تعقيبا على ماجاء فى رسالة محمد حميدة مراسل ايلاف فى القاهرة والتى نشرت يوم الاثنين الماضى الموافق 12 سبتمبر وذكر خلالها ان مصر بصدد عمل دورات تدربية برعاية الدكتور على جمعة مفتى الديار المصرية فى شهر اكتوبر القادم للمرشديين السياحيين المصريين لتدريبهم على فنون دعوة السياح الاجانب للاسلام ؟؟


ان امراً مثل هذا يعد سابقة خطيرة للغاية على مستوى العالم فى مجال السياحة لم نسمع انها حدثت مثلها من قبل فى اى دولة من دول العالم .. اننا لم نسمع عن دولة واحدة فى العالم دربت او تنوى تدريب موظفيها العاملين فى السياحة على فنون اغراء واقناع السياح بدخول ديانة شعبها باستثناء ام الدنيا التى سوف يسجل التاريج لرئيسها بانه اول رئيس فى تاريخ البشرية اعطى امرا رئاسيا بذبح الخنازير عن بكرة ابيها من مصر بحجة حماية الشعب من انفلونزا اطلق عليها ظلما اسم الخنازير !!


ان كلام خطير مثل هذا التى قامت ايلاف بنشرة يوم الاثنين الماضى كان من الواجب ان يحرك وزير السياحة المصرى ويدفعة للرد ايا كان الرد ولكن للاسف لا وقت لكبار المسئولين هناك للقراءة لمعرفة مايدور حولهم فى المجتمع .. وحتى لو قرأ المسئول فى مصر لا يقرأ الا لمن ينافقة ويكذب علية .


على اى حال فاننى لا اعتقد ان الدولة بجلالة قدرها ليست على علم بامر تدريب المرشدين السياحيين على فنون دعوة السياح زوار وضيوف مصر الى الاسلام برعاية مفتى الديار .. ولا استعبد ان تكون الدولة مؤيدة ومشاركة ومباركة لمشروع اسلمة السياح اما ترضية لاخوان الخراب او التظاهر بانها اشد تطرفا من الاخوان واكثر تشددا وخوفا على الاسلام لتفويت الفرصة عليهم .


وفى كل الاحوال سواء كان النظام يسعى ويشارك فى اسلمة العالم او التظاهر بالتشدد لتفويت الفرصة على الاخوان .. اعتقد ان هذا الامر نوع من الجنون والخبل لان ضرب السياحة فى مصر بعد تراجع دخل قناة السويس وانخفاض مدخرات المصريين فى الخارج يعنى ببساطة شديدة تجويع وتركيع واذلال الشعب المصرى المسكين الذى بالكاد يجد لقمة العيش واحتاجاتة الضرورية .


اخير اود ان اقترح على وزير السياحة المصرى وجميع المشاركين فى مشروع اسلمة السياح طرح نوع جديد من الخدمة السياحية لزوار مصر طالما انة سيتم تخريج دفعات جديدة من المرشدين السياحيين الدعاة للاسلام اعتبارا من شهر اكتوبر الا وهى السياحة الحلال .. سياحة حلال تبتعد تماما عن الاماكن الفرعونية والمسيحية وتركز فقط على الجوامع والاثار الاسلامية فقط اسوة بمشروع الفنادق الحلال .. واللحم الحلال .. وتوظيف الاموال الحلال .. والبقشيش الحلال ..و...و.. الخ


وبكدة تبقى السياحة كلها حلال فى حلال وتعيش وتحيا مصر ورئيسها ووزير سياحتها ومفتى الديار .





المصدر : شبكة الرصد الأخباري


تعليقي : بقي هما الرزول محمض وشوية الحافيين اللي دخلوا معاه مصر بالسيف بنوا ابو الهول برضه هههههههههههههههههه .. بس بيضحكوا علي مين الاغبيا دول هما فاكرينهم عرب هايصدقوا .. لازم هايبحثوا في الكتب ويعرفوا حقيقة كذبهم .
​


----------



## zezza (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*



			بان حفيداً من احفاد الرسول جاء الى مصر مع فريق من المهندسين والعمال المهرة وقاموا بتشييد الاهرامات! .. أما أبو الهول فقد بناه واحد من جدود النبى تخليداً لاسد مصرى كان يعتز به ويعيش معه فى بيته ووسط اولاده !!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*مش معقول !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
انا سمعت تخلف كتير و قليل ما سمعتش حاجة متخلفة اكتر من كدة 
ربنا يشفى 
شكرا عادل على الاخبار 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## GogoRagheb (29 سبتمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

قدام ربنا لما قريت الخبر الأهبل ده 
مقدرتش امسك نفسى من الضحك
شكرا ليك يا عادل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 سبتمبر 2009)

بقي هما الرزول محمض وشوية الحافيين اللي دخلوا معاه مصر بالسيف بنوا ابو الهول برضه هههههههههههههههه

*هههههههههههههههه
فظاع الهرم اللى العلماء حتى الان مندهشين من حسابات علم الرياضايات والفللك الدقيقة اللى فيه

الرسول والصحابه اللى  مكنوش بيعرفوا اسمهم من كوز الدرة هم اللى بنوا*


----------



## Ferrari (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*
إلى متى التخلف العربى

لو فكرهم ان الاجانب اغبية ذى العرب ومتخلفين

يبقوا بيضحكوا على نفسهم

الاجانب يعرفوا اللى هما ميعرفهوش عن اثرهم وبلدهم

لانهم ناس مثقفة مش جهلة بيبحثوا ويقرأوا من سيعيت ما وعيوا على الدنيا

خلى المفتى ينفعهم واصحاب الشركات اللى مشغلنهم

وبكدة بيقولوا لكل العالم تعالوا شوفوا كذب المسلمين

كل حاجة نسبوها لهم البلد بالعافية بيقولوا انها بلدهم مع ان العالم كله عارف الحقيقة

ذى ما كان رسولهم بيكذب وهما يصدقوا عوزين كمان يكذبوا والعالم يصدقهم

لكن دة بعدهم الكلام دة بس لصحاب العقول الديقة .

ربنا يرحمنا من الجهل والتخلف الاسلامى اللى اتفرض علينا ذى الوباء.

شكراً لك عادل على الخبر 

اسف للاطالة
*​


----------



## veronika (29 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يشفيهم بقى من العبط​


----------



## Coptic Adel (29 سبتمبر 2009)

zezza قال:


> مش معقول !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> انا سمعت تخلف كتير و قليل ما سمعتش حاجة متخلفة اكتر من كدة
> ربنا يشفى
> شكرا عادل على الاخبار
> ربنا يباركك



بجد وانا كمان ومن اندهاشي الكبير حبيت انقلكم الخبر ده 

ربنا يرحمنا من كل حاجة اسلامية​


GogoRagheb قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> قدام ربنا لما قريت الخبر الأهبل ده
> مقدرتش امسك نفسى من الضحك
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وانا كمان يا جوجو من ساعة ما قرايت الخبر وانا باضحك :hlp:

بجد هم يبكي وهم يضحك 

ربنا يشفي امخاخ المظلمين :heat:
​


----------



## Coptic Adel (29 سبتمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> بقي هما الرزول محمض وشوية الحافيين اللي دخلوا معاه مصر بالسيف بنوا ابو الهول برضه هههههههههههههههه
> 
> *هههههههههههههههه
> فظاع الهرم اللى العلماء حتى الان مندهشين من حسابات علم الرياضايات والفللك الدقيقة اللى فيه
> ...



هذا هو الغباء الاظلامي البحت المتدفق الي كل العالم 

ربنا يرحمنا من الاظلام والمظلمين

لما نشوف اخرتها ايه معاهم :11azy:
​


Ferrari قال:


> *
> إلى متى التخلف العربى
> 
> لو فكرهم ان الاجانب اغبية ذى العرب ومتخلفين
> ...



هما فاكرين العالم كله بيفكر بطريقة العرب

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بصراحة اكتر من كده وربنا بيزيح :t30:

شكرا لتعليقك الجامد ده يا فيراري وانت مطولتش ولا حاجة 

اصل الغباء ده ميتسكتش عليه ابدا :heat:
​ 


veronika قال:


> ربنا يشفيهم بقى من العبط​



يارب اشفي كل المسلمين من اسلامهم 

اميييييييييييييين 

شكرا فيرونيكا لمرورك ​


----------



## BITAR (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*لا تعليق
*​


----------



## ارووجة (30 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يهديهم....
ميرسي عالخبر


----------

